# I picked up my new hk usp .40 today...



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

I picked it up today..it's the hk usp .40 v1 trigger, came with 2 13 rd mags...I ordered it on Monday and it arrived today...very fast vs budsgunshop (2.5 wks)...
those cdnn boys are really topnotched imo..
the pistol came nib, no scratches, no problems..paid $657 +backchecks+ffl fee....total $707..
they even threw in a free shooting glasses and a multi use scissors..

http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/1496/img2724xz9.jpg
http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/6462/img2726vj7.jpg

highly rec cdnn..!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad to here you pleased. I can't get their book to down load. Now all we need is your range report and more pictures. Good luck with your new KH you got a good one.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Nice! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Congrats! Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

> Now all we need is your range report and more pictures.


+1


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know U are disappointed that it has no scratches :mrgreen: 

IF U mail it to me, I can put some on for U


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats! I echo what you said about CDNN, that place took good care of me. Enjoy that HK! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Great news*

You got a really good deal that price can't be had even close around here. enjoy shooting the new HK.:smt023


----------

